# Soap stamp with changeable letters?



## MoonBath (Dec 6, 2013)

I'd like to be able to personalize soaps with a stamp. Is there such a thing as a soap stamp on which the letters can be changed out?


----------



## TVivian (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes, I have two, one that does small letters and one that does larger. They can be found in the polymer clay section and the cake decorating section at michaels, hobby lobby, and as I just checked online it says they can be found at Wal mart.. But both can be ordered online. 




This is the larger one, it's made by "cake boss" and the letter can be stamped easily into soap the letters are about 3/4 inches tall so a short word can fit on a typical bar of soap


 these are the smaller type. The soap has to be cured but still slightly soft and I have some trouble getting the "A" to turn out perfectly.


----------



## TVivian (Dec 6, 2013)

Here are some soaps I stamped to gift to some friends.


----------



## goteeguy (Dec 6, 2013)

Very nice... I might have to take a look for those.  :smile:


----------



## ourwolfden (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow, that is really cool, I had no idea that was out there.


----------



## Jencat (Dec 16, 2013)

Uh oh.  Something else I didn't know I needed :smile:


----------

